# Four Gun Competition...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Guess who won!?!


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

1st place CZ
2nd place SIG


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this a game? 
What's it about?


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

pic said:


> Is this a game?
> What's it about?


I assume were voting or guessing which of the four won a competition agaist each other.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

1 - Sig P229
2 - HK VP9
3 - CZ 75D 
4 - HK P30


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Slugo said:


> 1 - Sig P229
> 2 - HK VP9
> 3 - CZ 75D
> 4 - HK P30


Slugo,
Isn't it customary to post the details of the competition ,and maybe a picture of the target results?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

catman4cats said:


> Slugo,
> Isn't it customary to post the details of the competition ,and maybe a picture of the target results?


Maybe I should put it on Youtube! LOL


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

All four are great guns. However the VP9 is striker fired the other three are DA/SA semi auto's. You can't make a fair comparison.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

desertman said:


> All four are great guns. However the VP9 is striker fired the other three are DA/SA semi auto's. You can't make a fair comparison.


I do agree with you. Mine is just in order of preference.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> I do agree with you. Mine is just in order of preference.


Decisions, decisions. I like them all, I may have to flip a coin?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm game!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slugo said:


> I'm game!
> 
> 
> Slugo said:
> ...


Its a euro'pean competition


----------

